# Packing up



## Beagleboy2004 (Aug 25, 2018)

Hey all
I’ve got a 2.5 year old beagle and a 6 month beagle and I’ve been trying to run them together and the puppy responds to the older one, but the older one doesn’t respond to the puppy. How do get the older one to pay attention to the younger. She hasn’t ever been run with another dog, and because of that will it be impossible for them to pack up? 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

If they're not a working pack before the hunt , hunt them separately.
That is different than throwing two experienced hounds together.
Even then , there's not guarantee the experienced hounds will compliment each other. Speed. Temperament. Dominance. Experience, nose, ect..

The last pup I ran with an older hound was very young.
Carried him after a brief intro to hunting beyond the yard.
Then let him explore more next time.
Then when he followed the other dogs lead by following it , let him join the older hound on a rabbit I'd put a pellet through the lungs of.
Found them playing (or being serious) tug of war with the rabbit.
The older dog didn't care what the pup wanted or pay it any heed till the rabbit was caught and he grabbed ahold.
Why should the older dog have cared? They were not pack siblings or partners at home.

I ran them separate more as the pup gained experience.
Not wanting the pup to rely on another dog to do the work. Or worse , pick up a bad habit.
As the pup grew and gained , the older dog would not have been even a near match for speed. Maybe even drive.
I would rather they complimented each other. But a well oiled pack is no accident ,or easy deal.

It takes a few to get a couple that match closer than most.(Or else you got lucky.) Then try adding to that.
Yes , we can run any number and type of hounds together. How many would be on the same page?

Your older dog not being focused on the pup is fine by me. Natural rather. 
It's just plugging away solo. That's how things have been done. Just doing it's thing.
In time it will either catch on to a strike by the younger and join ,or do so when you announce a hot trail exists. If it don't , you have a solo dog.
If it does , after a season or two you'll know how well they work together.

The older dog needs a clean nose/no interesting potential it's working , to consider what pups sniffing. Till pup proves a certain noise means a hot bunny , it's welcome to do whatever without the older dog giving any interest.
The older dog is not trying to locate the pup. What is it trying to locate? 
Do you want it to follow the pup , or find a hot rabbit?


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Pen the two dogs together so they can get to know each other.


----------

